# Unable to SSH

## ericthecmh

I don't know when the change causing this problem occurred, but I recently tried to ssh, and I get the following error:

ssh: symbol lookup error: ssh: undefined symbol: EC_KEY_new_by_curve_name

I tried a search for this error, and have reinstalled ssh with no luck. Does anyone have any suggestions or know how to fix this problem?

Thanks in advance,

Ericthecmh

----------

## Hu

EC_KEY_new_by_curve_name is provided by /usr/lib/libcrypto.so, part of dev-libs/openssl.

----------

## ericthecmh

Thanks for replying.

I've re-installed OpenSSL and got the same error message. I'll try again, but I don't know if it will fix my problem.

Ericthecmh

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info --verbose net-misc/openssh dev-libs/openssl?

----------

## dmpogo

 *ericthecmh wrote:*   

> Thanks for replying.
> 
> I've re-installed OpenSSL and got the same error message. I'll try again, but I don't know if it will fix my problem.
> 
> Ericthecmh

 

you should reinstall ssh (or run revdep-rebuiild)

----------

## ericthecmh

Yeah, removing both openssh and openssl then reinstalling both fixed the problem. Thanks

Ericthecmh

----------

## solamour

If the problem is fixed, please put "[Solved]" in the title, so that others can learn from your valuable experience.

__

sol

----------

